
Russia’s Track and Field Team Barred from Rio Olympics - BooneJS
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/18/sports/olympics/russia-barred-rio-summer-olympics-doping.html?action=Click&contentCollection=BreakingNews&contentID=63948485&pgtype=Homepage&_r=0
======
kzisme
Alternate discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11923123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11923123)

